# Garmin bluechart Atlantic



## pxrxx12 (16. Februar 2010)

No entri


----------



## pxrxx12 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Garmin bluechart Atlantic*

_*no entri

*_


----------



## maister (27. März 2010)

*AW: Garmin bluechart Atlantic*

hallo paree12,weißt du wo man günstig passende karten für ein garmin 276c her bekommt?oder paßt die karte die du beschrieben hast?
gruß maik


----------



## ragbar (28. März 2010)

*AW: Garmin bluechart Atlantic*

ich hab ein nüvi 550 plus seekarte tradition.
die g2 vision würde mich für 77 € interessieren,aber nur,wenn ganz frankreich (seegebiete) und vielleicht noch belgien und auch deutschland mit drauf wären. oder ist das zuviel verlangt?
wie ist die aufteilung?
bei der tradition ist das eine katastrophe.

grüße
erik#6


----------



## malinke (29. März 2010)

*AW: Garmin bluechart Atlantic*

@ragbar, wie macht sich denn das nüvi 550 als kartenploter (wird alles dargestellt, gut abzulesen etc.)? die g2 vision habe ich nämlich da, bloß ds navi noch nicht #c
danke für die infos, M.


----------



## ragbar (29. März 2010)

*AW: Garmin bluechart Atlantic*

echt gut,nur an den touchscreen muß ich mich gewöhnen.

im kleinboot geht es oft rau zu bei wind+welle,und dann die finger stillhalten,damit die richtige funktion getroffen wird ist schwieriger als bei einem konventionellen plotter mit knöpfen.

also,tief durchatmen,luftanhalten und dann bedienen.

ach ja, im winter vorher handschuhe ausziehen

im ernst, es ist zwar nicht mit einem größeren,professionellen kartenplotter vergleichbar,aber es macht seinen job ansonsten gut.
grüße
erik#:


----------

